# Bayley getting booed on Raw.



## Abdelfadeel (Oct 3, 2016)

Surprised nobody mentioned this. But she got a good amount of boos from the crowd, after they were DEAD for her entrance which also took me by surprise, as she usually gets one of, if not the biggest pops of the night. Though I'd be lying if I said I didn't like it. I hated Bailey from the start, and knew that the fans would end up turning on her.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

She gets cheered at all? Bliss has being getting bigger pops for weeks now. Bayley has flopped as it is.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Abdelfadeel said:


> as she usually gets one of, if not the biggest pops of the night.


No.. No she doesn't...


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

No one cares about her anymore


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Creative have killed her.

The character died the moment she won the title in controversial fashion on Raw, then chose to keep the title despite Sasha's assist.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

I didn't watch RAW, so I can't confirm that she was booed, but it wouldn't surprise me if she was. Honestly, her promos have killed her. Her delivery has left much to be desired, while the content, i.e. having to hear her life story every show, is cringeworthy.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

At this rate, Bayley will be the one that they'll have to turn Heel, while Sasha will continue to be held back by her Face alignment.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

She deserves all the boos she's getting, let the 12 year old in her cry. Bayley sucks in every aspect.


----------



## Abdelfadeel (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Therapy said:


> No.. No she doesn't...


Well she used to.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

She was just over on NXT because of some weird male fans and a few kids.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

*My Favorite Bailey Promo Of All Time 





 *


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Booking killed her, anyone that is told to go out and cut the 12 year old promo week after week will die.


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Ronny927 said:


> She deserves all the boos she's getting, let the 12 year old in her cry. *Bayley sucks in every aspect*.


No she doesn't.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



3ku1 said:


> She gets cheered at all? Bliss has being getting bigger pops for weeks now. Bayley has flopped as it is.


More lies from you, Bayley was the only the one the crowd was even reacting to last week and she wasn't even the one wrestling. 

The week before that the crowd were chanting for her during Alexa's promo. 
In San Jose she was the most over person there as expected.

Keep changing that narrative tho. People will blindly upvote you without fact checking aswell, since it's the narrative you Alexa marks want to hear.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Maybe they were chanting "Booo-ayley"


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Bayley , Ascension, Vaudevillians are walking examples of gimmicks the NXT fanbase misleads into thinking its going to work on the main roster.

Called Bayley flopping from the moment I saw her. There's just no way someone with her character has any type of longevity and appeal unless its circumstance and appeal. Outside of Bayley's inflatables, having one of the more enthusiastic and infectious entrances of this generation, bombastic attires, "girl next door with aspirations" attitude, there is no substance. There's plenty of style, but she just lacks substance. Thats always been the case wit her. In NXT, she had the likes of Charlotte, Sasha Banks, and Becky Lynch to work off of and hide her flaws.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> Creative have killed her.
> 
> The character died the moment she won the title in controversial fashion on Raw, then chose to keep the title despite Sasha's assist.


I'm not a fan of Bayley but I agree. she was over and then they went out of there way to make her like crap and cheapen her title win as much as possible to help Charlotte remain strong.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

I wouldn't say Bayley's a failed character yet, but she's certainly on the glide path to mediocrity. Turn her heel.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Maybe they were chanting "Booo-ayley"


"Sometimes the crowd boos those they would normally cheer, they're all just having fun Michael!"


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

They assassinated her on the main roster. It has honestly taken longer then I expected for people to start to really turn on her considering the way she has been booked.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Red Hair said:


> In NXT, she had the likes of Charlotte, Sasha Banks, and Becky Lynch to work off of and hide her flaws.


They weren't even there for her entire last year and she was still one of, if not the most over person on the entire brand. She was so over she manged to get a decent match out of Nia Jax, Alexa Bliss and Carmella. Hell, even her match with fucking Eva Marie had people on the edge of their seats, even if it technically wasn't very good.

She doesn't any performer to hide her flaws, only booking. Unfortunately for her, WWE's main roster is among the worst wrestling companies in the world at booking babyfaces and sustaining them for more than 2 months.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

*It's because creative has killed her character completely in the 3rd month of her being called up. Beating up many woman in tag matches and singles matches. Also not getting her WM moment when she gets her first ever main roster championship gold played a factor in it. She has regressed since being called up too and it is a big shame. While Alexa has been on fire since she has been called up and did extremely well on Smackdown Live and doing very well on the Raw roster. *


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

I look forward to Bayley in the ring as much as anybody on the entire roster, even when she's facing someone who isn't very good like Bliss, but her character is grating sometimes. Feels like she's a few steps away from just being a slightly smarter Eugene. She doesn't need to act like she's four years old just because she's happy-go-lucky.

I thought the Sasha run in on the title win was fun but almost everything after that made it feel like Sasha was protecting a mentally disabled child from an insect they're scared of. They could have rectified that in the fourway at Mania where Bayley could have been a badass and taken everyone down (proving she doesn't need help), but they flopped the fucking shit out of it because WWE loves being shitty as fuck at booking the biggest yearly show in the industry.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

She needs to turn heel on Sasha and drop the entire gimmick. Get rid of the music, the tubemen, the side pony. Have her wear dark colors and use that elbow drop as her finisher. Why would anyone want Sasha to turn heel instead of Bayley is mind mumbing.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

*Bailey sucks so bad on the mic, I would start booing if I saw her at the airport. *


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Kink_Brawn said:


> Maybe they were chanting "Booo-ayley"


Agreed, I'm preeeety sure it was something like

Hey Bayley! Oh-Ah I wannaaaa knowwwww when you'll retire!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Do have to laugh at the people pretending she's Ascension dead or even America Alpha level dead though.

That's straight up delusional. She's around Zayn level, probably slightly better treated actually.


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



embarassed fan said:


> *Bailey sucks so bad on the mic, I would start booing if I saw her at the airport. *


Lol no you wouldn't.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



embarassed fan said:


> *Bailey sucks so bad on the mic, I would start booing if I saw her at the airport. *


You'd probably ask her for her autograph


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

It's weird that the average fan of WWE is like 43 ............ and yet they seem hellbent on burying someone actually over with kids.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Everytime she's on the mic it's cringeworthy but I don't mind her matches to be honest.

Her character is just fucking horrible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

They boo because they know that Bayley is about to cut a promo.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Bayley is vastly over-rated simple as that.

She is passable in the ring. After hearing she was this supposed great wrestler I have yet to see that actually come to fruition. Her finisher is awful as it is a weaker suplex than the ones she uses throughout the match.

She can't talk AT ALL. I mean I detest Reigns on the mic but he is no longer worst on the Main Roster.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Fans were going to turn on her anyway because her character is cheesy since she is female John Cena, but that's part of the charm. They'll kill her character if she turns heel. 

- Vic


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



HandsomeRTruth said:


> It's weird that the average fan of WWE is like 43 ............ and yet they seem hellbent on burying someone actually over with kids.


*Kids need to toughen up. None of that Bailey hug shit. That will only get them bullied at school. Violent matches and bras and panties match might actually come useful for when they enter teenagehood.*


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



gl83 said:


> At this rate, Bayley will be the one that they'll have to turn Heel, while Sasha will continue to be held back by her Face alignment.


Banks just jobbed clean to Alicia Fox on RAW. Her being a face (whom is actually over with live audiences) isn't holding her back.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Well people were saying that she could be the female Cena. Can't be the female Cena without getting booed as a babyface :cena


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



wkc_23 said:


> They boo because they know that Bayley is about to cut a promo.


*They say PTSD victims experience distress and emotional pain when exposed to a traumatic event. Bailey's presence may be a trigger to many as that brings the possibility of her cutting a promo. *


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Damn these posts are brutal lol

Honestly, aside from pretty bad promos, I think just the booking around the women's division has been horrible. People think it's fine because Alexa Bliss is currently champion, but that title was treated like a hot potato last year and people seemed to have gotten some kind of Attitude Era fever over it, with the way it was being handed left and right.

A lot of what made Bayley cool in NXT was the fact that she was bubbly, hilarious, hilariously awkward but yet, could go in the ring. I don't watch wrestling very much lately, but from what I've seen, it just feels like creative decided to turn her much too serious and focus more on her past struggle than what she can bring to the table right now.

And it's kind of crazy coming back into this forum every now and then, and reading the insane over-dramatization people are posting. Someone mentioned she was for man-children and 12 year olds, but that's never been true at all. NXT events have been filled with women, married couples and couples in general wearing Bayley shirts, and a good number of my close friends who do watch watch WWE Wrestling are Bayley fans. Well, more Sasha fans but they love Bayley too.

But I think it was because of the positive vibe she brought to the NXT Women's Division. Soooooo many people in this forum just want the bitchy, sarcastic, duck-face beauty types it seems, and they don't want an alternative.

But in reality, when you really take a step back; take a look at the women's division. They all fit that idiotic mold. They all got that bitchy face and over-confident vibe that, well, *they're actually more fitting the mold of a "Diva" than how the Diva Division was.* That's my honest opinion. The only ones who really stand out of that, from my recent memory, would be Bayley, Becky Lynch, Mickie James, and Naomi.

Everyone else is just *pouts lips* "I'm the best of this division and no one can stop me" lol


----------



## RAThugaNomenal (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

It's about time. Booker T exposed her months ago yet loads of people were throwing a fit.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



RAThugaNomenal said:


> It's about time. Booker T exposed her months ago yet loads of people were throwing a fit.


Because it wasn't his job to expose people. With so few female faces on RAW it's not a good idea to do that sort of thing. Unless you want Dana Brooke or Mickie James to get a bigger role as babyface.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Ronny927 said:


> She deserves all the boos she's getting, let the 12 year old in her cry. Bayley sucks in every aspect.


I always thought she was the most overrated and unprepared of the Horsewomen. She needed NXT. She has no character, she is female Sami Zayn before they even gave Zayn personality. Shes just some spunky kid who wants to wrestle, which is COOL but what else? Lmfao.

At this rate have Bayley have a split personality, she loves competing and being friendly but at times she just goes full heel, cheats to win, and such. Hell have her dress in all black when shes evil and the wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tubemen have sinister looks on their faces, lmfao. Is it silly? Sure, but I'd watch her matches.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



One Winged Angel said:


> Creative have killed her.
> 
> The character died the moment she won the title in controversial fashion on Raw, then chose to keep the title despite Sasha's assist.


Talk about putting her in a no win situation..

If she gives the title back she looks like a complete white bread idiot, if she doesn't give it back she looses credibility as a clean cut role model (aka her whole freakin character)

WWE's stupid, stupid booking claims yet another innocent victim.


----------



## RAThugaNomenal (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



JDP2016 said:


> Because it wasn't his job to expose people. With so few female faces on RAW it's not a good idea to do that sort of thing. Unless you want Dana Brooke or Mickie James to get a bigger role as babyface.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Ah, that was the reason. You are right.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Krokro said:


> At this rate have Bayley have a split personality, she loves competing and being friendly but at times she just goes full heel, cheats to win, and such. Hell have her dress in all black when shes evil and the wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tubemen have sinister looks on their faces, lmfao. Is it silly? Sure, but I'd watch her matches.


I can actually get on board with that idea...

Providing she "curses" like she did in her Snickers commercial...

I'm not sure if Bayley could ever play a full fledged heel, but a heel like you discribed, yeah, I could dig it.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Does she get boo'ed every week or is this yet another thread made because of 1 city's reaction?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Where have all the Bayley marks gone? :lol

I swear @embarassed fan and @JDP2016 were Bayley fans.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Red Hair said:


> *Bayley , Ascension, Vaudevillians are walking examples of gimmicks the NXT fanbase misleads into thinking its going to work on the main roster.*


Yup, thread. And that is from someone that really wanted the VVs to work.

As for Bayley : That gimmick + almost no speaking skills = main roster mediocrity. I cannot fathom reports that said they thought teenagers would find this cool. Seven year olds, maybe. But teens? :lelbron


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Nobody cares about her because she's terrible on the mic and likes to dress like a goofy twelve year old. She's also a terrible wrestler


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Vic Capri said:


> Fans were going to turn on her anyway because her character is cheesy *since she is female John Cena*, but that's part of the charm. They'll kill her character if she turns heel.
> 
> - Vic


I have heard this few times. WTF? How the hell she is female Cena if she can't talk?


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*






Never gets old.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Strategize said:


> More lies from you, Bayley was the only the one the crowd was even reacting to last week and she wasn't even the one wrestling.
> 
> The week before that the crowd were chanting for her during Alexa's promo.
> In San Jose she was the most over person there as expected.
> ...


It's 2017. No one fact checks anything anymore, especially not on the internet. People just come up with an opinion and then decide it's fact. Seems to work for our president too....


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Natsuke said:


> And it's kind of crazy coming back into this forum every now and then, and reading the insane over-dramatization people are posting. Someone mentioned she was for man-children and 12 year olds


Ironically describes a lot of the people on this forum...and a lot of WWE fans in general


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



adamclark52 said:


> Never gets old.


*I must've watched this video like 10 times since it came out. Commentary is GOAT. *


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

I'm trying to figure out how creative killed Bayley. 

1) She's incredibly bad on the mic. Her delivery is typically in monotone, and when she's supposed to be angered, she has a smirk on her face. She still speaks like she's 14 years old, not necessarily the script, but just in the way she'll try and raise her voice to where it's laughable.

2) She's an awful actress. A few weeks back, she lost a match and punched the mat with her hand...and my wife looked at me and cracked up. It was so bad, you could have added, "Gosh darn it!" to the audio, and it would have fit perfectly. The only thing I was convinced of was that Bayley thought she was in her Snickers commercial.

3) She's not *that great* in the ring. Don't get me wrong, she's no scrub...but she would have to be great to overcome the above flaws, and we all know she's no Charlotte.

Bayley truly makes me reconsider the things I once thought about John Cena, that he didn't belong on top of the card and that he was the most overrated wrestler in the company. I compared the two a while back, but John Cena is nearly untouchable on the mic and shows emotion like few others. He's not great in the ring, but he's extremely safe and smart.

What is it, about Bayley, that's a draw? Her being an underdog, and her impact on the kids...and that's all. She's Santino Marella, but because she's in the women's division with far less bodies and fewer matches on PPV's and weekly shows, she's not seen as a comedy act.

You simply can't put blame on creative. Her character is static. Heel Bayley would be unrealistic, and she would have to go through a complete overhaul, with acting courses, to pull that off. We've seen Super Bayley, which is basically the same character as Underdog Bayley as she progresses through a match. Nothing else makes sense for her, quite frankly because she can't change.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

She's p*ss poor on the mic and decent in the ring.

The transition from NXT to the main roster is scary. The bring them up whilst they are hot as within months they are dragged down the the level of the others on the roster.

WWE do well at f*cking everything up.

Why give someone so limited on the mic promo time almost every f*cking week? It's pointless and no wonder people are starting to turn on her.

The worrying thing about all of this is this is creative actually trying.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Bayley is getting killed by her character more than anything else. I still think she is talented enough to pull off another character if given a chance.

This borderline mentally retarded hugger schtick just is not gonna work long term.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Real Deal said:


> I'm trying to figure out how creative killed Bayley.
> 
> 1) She's incredibly bad on the mic. Her delivery is typically in monotone, and when she's supposed to be angered, she has a smirk on her face. She still speaks like she's 14 years old, not necessarily the script, but just in the way she'll try and raise her voice to where it's laughable.
> 
> ...


1. Having her win the title in only 6 months. Was better suited to win thr title either at Wrestlemania or at Payback on front of her home fans. Or maybe not win at all just yet.

2. Having her win and retain the title with the help of Sasha. Not proving she can beat Charlotte for the title on her own. Not being able to beat anyone, other than Foxy and Dana, on her own hasn't made her look good.

3. When Steph asked her to give the title back she said she won it not because of Sasha but because of the fans which made her look stupid. Even Jericho couldn't say something like that without sounding dumb. 

4. Was never booked strong after winning the title.

5. Getting beat up by Nia every week. Sasha was able to beat her clean but Bayley couldn't?

6. Was not made to look strong at Wrestlemania. She should have eliminated all three in a strong showing but spent most of the match taking most everyones offense and got the win after doing only two moves.

7. The whole idea of Sasha helping Bayley win the title was supposed to lead to a Sasha heel turn after Wrestlemania or so we thought. Then someone reported that it was planned months ago to put Bliss on RAW and win the title from Bayley. So why even bother with a Sasha/Bayley story only to drop it when Bliss came along?

8. Having her lose in her hometown hurt.

9. Having her go word for word with Bliss every week was a bad idea. It's like they wanted her to fail. They wouldn't have Braun go 15 minutes each week with Zayn or Rollins now would they?

All you people have to say is her promos suck and her gimmick only works in NXT. Meanwhile the Fashion Police are getting a lot of love around here and probably from the same people who said Tyler Breeze would only work in NXT. Carefull booking can get almost anyone over. 



Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Welcome the main roster reality


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Its the horrible main roster transition, even Sasha and Becky are suffering, (well until Sasha makes that inevitable heel turn then we might get some greatness from her). 

People like Alexa have out shinned their NxT run. Even Charlotte has done a great job on the main roster, but for some it just doesn't work, because the creative team are not the same team that books them on NxT so you wont have that same amount of respect or know how with the talent than what they did.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Bailey more than any other wrestler, since Daniel Bryan, was the princess of the dirtsheets and the ICW. 

There is no way that someone like Meltzer is going to say that Bailey didn't live up to expectations. In Meltzer's world you always blame the creative team and the writers. You don't blame a wrestler that Meltzer has aligned himself with. "Wrestler isn't good enough" just doesn't compute in Meltzer's brain.


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Mra22 said:


> Nobody cares about her because she's terrible on the mic and likes to dress like a goofy twelve year old. She's also a terrible wrestler


Shut up dude, it's one thing to stan Alexa, its another thing to put everyone else down in the process.

Face it, Alexa can't go in the ring like Bayley can, everybody just talks about the mic skills, let them turn Alexa babyface and see if she gets over, I highly doubt it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

The only thing I got from this thread is people can't spell Bayley properly despite it being clearly spelled out every single time she has her entrance.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

Its grim to watch, I don't get why she was the IWC darling.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

She has the highest win percentage out of all the HW by a pretty wide margin. Yet she's supposed to be the underdog that falls short until she finally gets her win. She was constantly getting wins over Charlotte even after we'd just seen Charlotte and Sasha booked to look like equals. There's nothing underdog about routinely beating a larger and more skilled opponent. They booked her matches completely against her character. 

The damage done by her keeping the title as a babyface after the two Sasha assists has already been touched on. She looked like a complete fool when Charlotte was telling her that she didn't earn the title and Bayley was shaking her head no saying Charlotte was wrong. The booking put the heel in the right and the face in the wrong. Should it have been WM? Yeah, but had it been booked right it could have still worked. I said it in another thread. Charlotte vs Bayley properly booked would have ended with Bayley winning after many tries and failures and Charlotte going to SD before she had the chance at a rematch. 

Bayley had her one chance to get that character over and now she's just seen as fodder for Alexa to destroy on the mic as Alexa is the current priority. They pretty much got the best mic worker just killing the worst mic worker without even allowing the weak mic workers whose a far better ring worker get a little physical payback. 

Of course she's losing steam. What they've done with her is almost as bad as the idiocy they tried with Charlotte at first putting the title on her faster than anyone in WWE history(breaking her fathers record) as a BABYFACE knowing very well that the nepotism monkey would be on her back until she really proved herself as they were seeing Roman being rejected for the same reason. Fortunately they made the necessary corrections with her. They just continue piling on the damage with Bayley.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

There's a couple of things which have ended up hurting Bayley.

After she became NXT champion, she continued to hold the title for a significant time afterwards. Every day that passesd during her reign was eroding her underdog charm. She should probably have lost the title quite soon after claiming it.

After she moved up, putting the belt on her as soon as they did, plus doing it on Raw with a screwy finish, was terrible. And then she betrayed her integrity by keeping a title which _NXT Bailey_ would have known she didn't deserve.


They've killed her innocent underdog character, and Raw in particular has overall killed the draw of the face title chase anyway by hotshotting, title changes, etc. without builds.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

One more thing...those saying that Bayley can't go in the ring look about as incapable of objectivity as the hardcore Alexa haters that say she can't go on the mic. Bayley has not one, not two, but three matches that I consider to be classics. One of which I feel is the greatest women's match of all time. She also just took Bliss to her best match ever. Trash her mic work all day. Fair criticism, but these people saying that Bayley sucks in the ring just look like they have no idea what they're talking about. The exact same applies to when it's said about Sasha.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*

She comes across as a female Eugene if that was the plan well they nailed it.


----------



## JKZ24K (Aug 31, 2016)

She has the worst mic skills and gimmick in WWE. She makes me cringe so bad I have to turn the channel every time she opens her mouth. The only people who liked her are pedophiles and kids.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

They put the title on her far too soon on an insignificant episode of RAW and she indirectly cheated to win it. I thought it was a dumb decision then and I still do now not saving that moment, the culmination of her dream for a big event. Bayley shouldn't be cheating to win her first title.

Compare that to the story and run up to her winning the belt on NXT, how emotional a moment that was and its not difficult to see the wrong directions and decisions have been made.

They haven't played to her strengths but exposed her weaknesses over and over as well which hasn't helped either.

She needed to eat a few big match losses and getting inches away but not quite the title, get the crowd behind her against someone who you just wanted her to beat badly and you are set. It was pretty difficult to mess it up but they managed it by being way too impatient and playing ridiculous hot potato with the title.


----------



## CharlieTJunior (Apr 24, 2017)

The little that of seen of Bayley hasn't impressed me to be quite honest. In terms of look she resembles a nineteen eighties aerobics fitness instructor and I truly cannot recall a time when a professional wrestler got over with the crowd long-term by working a "professional wrestling fan" gimmick. Wrestling fans want their idols to be either a character that reflects a part of their own personality or in contrast is so different from who they are that they want to live vicariously through them. * Always has been this way and always will be this way*. You screw with the formula, you get what you deserve.

She has very little to offer in the way of presence in the ring. She's not as attractive as the other girls on the roster, she's not nearly the communicator as the other girls on the roster and as I just mentioned her gimmick is just absolute crap. I understand that she is apparently an above average worker but truth be told without the other components, whether or not you can work a match doesn't amount to a hill of beans. *You can have great matches against Charlotte Flair and Alexa Bliss but it doesn't necessarily mean you are going to be able to get over just based upon the fact that you worked against them.* When you are working against the talent that the promotion views as it's game-day players, you need to find a way to get yourself over in the process because the goal of the promotion is to keep their figurehead talent strong and getting the people they are working with over as well is basically gravy upon the mashed potato. In the case of Bayley, she has had opportunities to get herself over working against both Charlotte Flair and Alexa Bliss and has yet to take advantage of that opportunity and please don't use creative as a scapegoat. Bayley is both an adult and a professional at what she does, she should know by this stage in her career how to make lemonade out of lemons and get herself over. If she doesn't, she doesn't belong working on the level that she is.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Sasha Banks said:


> Shut up dude, it's one thing to stan Alexa, its another thing to put everyone else down in the process.
> 
> Face it, Alexa can't go in the ring like Bayley can, everybody just talks about the mic skills, let them turn Alexa babyface and see if she gets over, I highly doubt it.


Alexa is the greatest period. Bayley is garbage.


----------



## AJ GOAT (May 10, 2017)

Just have her snap and turn because she's ran straight into a dead end on the main roster


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Remember when Bayley was involved in gang jumping someone from Smackdown during Survivor Series?

Lmao this company.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't think it's Bayleys fault, but the WWE for booking her so terribly


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I usually try to play devil's advocate when the entire forum starts shitting on someone like they're the worst thing to happen since the plague because it's often exaggerated and unwarranted, but in Bayley's case my hands are tied because she really is THAT bad. Her mic work is absolutely abysmal.

The booing was inevitable.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Bayley was never going to go over for long on the main roster. The character is stupid and her finisher is laughable. No one takes her seriously.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

She should get booed, she sucks.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

"Back when I was a little kid and the internet was something new, I dreamed all of my life to be a member of a wrestling forum like this one."

uttahere


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Well it's about time someone in this feud was capable of getting heat.


----------



## CharlieTJunior (Apr 24, 2017)

AJ GOAT said:


> Just have her snap and turn because she's ran straight into a dead end on the main roster


It has to be done correctly though or it could kill her career dead forever. You think it's bad now for Bayley? If they do an angle where she goes off the deep end and it isn't set up right, then there might be no way back forever. Look at what they did around ten years ago with Eugene when they tried to turn him heel. It didn't work and within months he was back to working his previous character on the road to total obscurity.

So it can't be a turn in the line of her berating the fans for not supporting her or just going psycho for no reason. She needs to find some thread within her own life, such as growing up as a wrestling fan or whatever to both precipitate as well as factor into her snapping. Just pulling something out of thin air, since WWE is gung-ho on this "Be A Star" campaign, she could fly into a rage about being bullied by heels and just start assaulting them with chairs and the like. Just have her do a total psychotic break based upon being bullied, although given how sensitive WWE is to public relations these days, they'd probably fret about some bullied kid in junior high school somewhere shooting up his classmates because he saw Bayley snap on television after being bullied by Alexa Bliss.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Why do people always blame creative as a reason she's not succeeding on the main roster? She's been in the company for x amount of years, she's been in a top spot for much of those years. At this point in her career, she should be able to cut a believable promo and not sound like sputtering dork. 

What point do we put some responsibility on the talent instead of "lack of creative direction"?

Has creative screwed over talent in the past? Absolutely. That said, why hasn't Bayley taken the ball and ran with her opportunity on the main roster? It's easy to point fingers at the guys backstage but Bayley has been absolutely awful ever since she was called up.

She's a dumpster fire on the mic.
She can't act worth a shit.
She's decent in the ring.
7 year olds dress and act less kiddish than she does.

It's a fucking fail all around, and Bayley is to blame just as much as creative is.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Listen






lol she sucks so bad


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well...what reason is there to like her? 

In NXT, she was a loveable underdog. She came across as legitimately likeable, and when she lost the big matches (which she did somewhat frequently) that only made us want to see her win even more, and when she did win, it was gratifying. 

This Bayley got pushed to the title a little too quickly, and when she does lose, SHE POUTS! Look at the look on her face and her body language the night after Alexa Bliss beat her. Yes, Alexa is a heel and was mocking her, but she also beat Bayley fair and square, and Bayley pouting like a child makes her look like a punk. Oh by the way, she cheated to win that title. Yeah, remember when Sasha Banks helped her win that belt? 

All that left of her NXT persona are the colors, the hugs, and the tube men which when combined with all of this stuff just makes her look like a pandering doofus babyface.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

MMMMD said:


> Listen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao She needs to be sent back to NXT and retake promo lessons


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Red Hair said:


> Bayley , Ascension, Vaudevillians are walking examples of gimmicks the NXT fanbase misleads into thinking its going to work on the main roster.
> 
> Called Bayley flopping from the moment I saw her. There's just no way someone with her character has any type of longevity and appeal unless its circumstance and appeal. Outside of Bayley's inflatables, having one of the more enthusiastic and infectious entrances of this generation, bombastic attires, "girl next door with aspirations" attitude, there is no substance. There's plenty of style, but she just lacks substance. Thats always been the case wit her. In NXT, she had the likes of Charlotte, Sasha Banks, and Becky Lynch to work off of and hide her flaws.


I think you definitely have to factor in booking too. Giving Bayley the title in controversial fashion rather than just having her win it at Wrestlemania was just stupid.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



AlternateDemise said:


> I think you definitely have to factor in booking too. Giving Bayley the title in controversial fashion rather than just having her win it at Wrestlemania was just stupid.


Nah AlternateDemise, you shouldn't even have to think about it, it was most definitely booking. Why in the almighty fuck would you give a supposed underdog character a controversial first title win, cover said controversy where you could've easily retconned the fuck up, but instead you have the "lovable, likable, girl next door who's fulfilling her dreams" acknowledge she won on a technicality and rub it in her opponents face she won the title anyway? :aries2 

Its just so ass backwards. Then they had her kill Charlotte's PPV streak that could've easily been broken at WM, but WWE gonna WWE at the end of the day.


----------



## Will Thompson (Jan 30, 2017)

AmWolves10 said:


> I'm not a fan of Bayley but I agree. she was over and then they went out of there way to make her like crap and cheapen her title win as much as possible to help Charlotte remain strong.


 If I remember correctly, Meltzer said this a while back that out of all the NXT women debuting on the main roster, he worried the most for Bayley because her character needed the right booking to get over on the main roster and that Vince would likely not care about her enough (because of how she looked) to be patient and invest in her.

Bayley does have her flaws esp her mic-work, but then why put her in such a situation where she goes out and cuts the same promo every week which would only appeal to 12 year olds. She can definitely go in the ring and has that "Girl next door" charm, just capitalize on it by building her up as an underdog the way they did with Bryan, being screwed over week after week till she gets her comeuppance and wins the title at Wrestlemania. Follow it up with a Sasha-Bayley feud (With Sasha heel) and if they can replicate what they did in NXT, you have created two over characters for the Women's division for a while. Instead they had her win her first title on a goddamn Raw and defend it through shenanigans which went completely against what her character is supposed to represent. And now they are just killing whatever is left of her by (likely) feeding her to Alexa who will then be fed to someone else in a couple of months when the management is over her and wants to push someone else in her place.

Bayley had potential to be big for WWE, (To be honest so do a lot of other female talent), but it seems they just push whoever is the flavor of the month as per the management for a few weeks, before bringing them back down to earth with terrible booking.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Nothing to do with creative. She is terrible!!!

The thing is the people she'd be attracting rarely appear in the crowds - young girls. Most guys won't like her much because she isn't attractive, boys will think she is a weirdo and the mom's will find her irritating. 

I actually don't think she's as great in the ring as they want us to believe.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

She's average and I never saw the fuss with her, but the booking hasn't helped.

She's a pure babyface but won the title controversially and defended it controversially. Fans today might want anti-heroes and 'cool faces' but a pure babyface what keeps the business alive.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perhaps the boos were shorthand for the audience praising her booty. :bayley


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

Cooper09 said:


> Nothing to do with creative. She is terrible!!!
> 
> The thing is the people she'd be attracting rarely appear in the crowds - young girls. Most guys won't like her much because she isn't attractive, boys will think she is a weirdo and the mom's will find her irritating.
> 
> I actually don't think she's as great in the ring as they want us to believe.


* Do u think Bayley's gimmick is not meant for children but for the Pedo demo of WWE? She could be a genius that pretends to be a retarded child for all we know. I wouldn't put it past Vince to come up with such idea *


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Bayley is just SFTU and no one cheers for her when she fight versus goddessssssssssssssss Alexa who is crowd fave -_-" Capiche? Also! Bayley's gimmick is soo dumb. She acts like a 5-7 girl but Alexa's gimmick is amazing! I mean she cosplaying villians or heroes!! It's not childish like Bayley! Daaa!


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Go look up my thread history. I was talking about this when Bayley was in NXT. I said that she had to come to the main roster "matured", or heel. It would have gotten enormous heat and she'd be the most over heel in the division and perhaps the company. I was saying that she should have been paired with Owens at some point upon her debut. Her face role would never work right out the gate on the main roster. This company just doesn't get "it" anymore.*


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Bayley is a victim of NXT being a third brand rather than it being developmental as it was intended. 

In NXT they told her story in full. We seen her from a long shot, to fan girl to champion. They then debut her on Raw and it's just Bayley the former NXT champion who likes hugging. There was no reason to invest in her if you haven't seen her journey to the top previously. In fairness they did try and have her cut promos about being a fan, but nearly every babyface wrestler now tells the same "I wanted to do this my whole life" that it's lost any meaning.


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

When you're performing in front of like 200 people it's easy to be liked.

Bayley failed for the simple fact that despite being in the business for years she cannot talk on the mic. No matter how good you are in the ring, if you can't tell a story, who gives a fuck?


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

I like Bayley and screw the haters that boo her. They messed up her championship run and reign and needed the midget loudmouth, Bliss, to save the division. However, I do agree that she's not the best on promos. Either that, or she's told to be simple on her promos to appeal to the demographic her character targeted. 

I hope that she can tweek her gimmick to become appealing again because, despite what haters say, she's still one of the more interesting women in the division. Plus there's nothing coming out of NXT, except Asuka, that looks like a good addition to the main roster.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Blaming everyone who doesn't succeed on the main roster on Creative is getting really old.

Her gimmick is that of a large child. Why would anyone ever think she had lasting appeal?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I like Bayley and at WM weekend (counting indy shows, WrestleCon and WM itself) I saw FAR more of her merch than any other female roster member (maybe as much as all the rest combined) ... but there is something to the "Everyone on NXT gets cheered regardless, so don't think that means they're gonna translate to the main roster" meme.

It's not exclusive to wrestling. Just because a band can get over and tear the house down in a bar with 75 people in the crowd doesn't mean they can go onstage in a big arena and do the same thing.

You know how Ric Flair could carry a broomstick to a 5-star match? In NXT, the broomstick would get "You De-Serve It" chants before the first bell.

And if it happens another time or two, can the internet PLEASE start screaming that she needs to be turned heel?


----------



## CheckSmark (Apr 3, 2017)

YankBastard said:


> ... despite what haters say, she's still one of the more interesting women in the division...


She's interesting to a bunch of 6th grade girls at recess maybe? The ones who still rock side ponys and hug each other. To the majority of the audience, she's not a character anyone wants to see, in any type story. Definitely not one based around the idea of a fight. Her and the Drifter should get together and actually drift away, into obscurity.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

CheckSmark said:


> She's interesting to a bunch of 6th grade girls at recess maybe? The ones who still rock side ponys and hug each other. To the majority of the audience, she's not a character anyone wants to see, in any type story. Definitely not one based around the idea of a fight. Her and the Drifter should get together and actually drift away, into obscurity.


Drifter is cool. I don't know if you saw Bayley in NXT, but she was way better then. I think the writers had her appeal more to the young girl demographic that seems to be getting bigger than I've ever noticed at WWE matches. I still like her and she's still one of the best in the womens' division, but to each his own.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Remember when Bayley was involved in gang jumping someone from Smackdown during Survivor Series?
> 
> Lmao this company.


That was so stupid fpalm


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Any version of NXT Bayley is better than what we have on RAW right now. Still I'm not about to boo her, its not her fault the division sucks, and WWE doesn't make better use of her character. She's really bad at scripted promos, it was the same in NXT, but at least in NXT they gave her better material, and wasn't cutting lengthy promos.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SpikeDudley said:


> Blaming everyone who doesn't succeed on the main roster on Creative is getting really old.
> 
> Her gimmick is that of a large child. Why would anyone ever think she had lasting appeal?


Just blaming it on creative is one thing. To actually back it up with solid examples, which many in this thread have already done, is another. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



JDP2016 said:


> 1. Having her win the title in only 6 months. Was better suited to win thr title either at Wrestlemania or at Payback on front of her home fans. Or maybe not win at all just yet.
> 
> 2. Having her win and retain the title with the help of Sasha. Not proving she can beat Charlotte for the title on her own. Not being able to beat anyone, other than Foxy and Dana, on her own hasn't made her look good.
> 
> ...


Just a bunch of excuses, really. All of that above is happening to her because she's not a Charlotte or Alexa. She doesn't have it.

I mean, I can list a few things about Curtis Axel (ex. him looking weak in every match, losing all the time, having a gimmick that was supposed to shadow his dad's legacy, etc), but they did all of that with Axel because, quite frankly, he's not main event (or mid-card) talent.

Did Bayley really work over in NXT, or was it just a smaller crowd who was hot for the women's division and sick of the main event "diva" roster? Everyone knows that heel Sasha was the star of her matches with Bayley, anyway. Plus, that bit of magic she did have was going to fade out at some point. Her act was destined to grow stale.

Tyler Breeze isn't doing much of anything on the main roster. He's a comedy act that, honestly, is being led to the spotlight by Fandango on a show that has their tag division on life support. Hell, Patterson and Brisco could come out as a tag team and breathe life into that division next week.

Bayley has won the women's title. She should be thankful for that, at least.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Real Deal said:


> Just a bunch of excuses, really. All of that above is happening to her because she's not a Charlotte or Alexa. She doesn't have it.
> 
> I mean, I can list a few things about Curtis Axel (ex. him looking weak in every match, losing all the time, having a gimmick that was supposed to shadow his dad's legacy, etc), but they did all of that with Axel because, quite frankly, he's not main event (or mid-card) talent.
> 
> ...


Why bother even asking someone to explain when you're just gonna write off whatever they say as an excuse?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Real Deal said:


> Just a bunch of excuses, really. All of that above is happening to her because she's not a Charlotte or Alexa. She doesn't have it.


Both Alexa and Charlotte get super armor, not exactly a good comparison.

Funny because when Alexa was on Smackdown without her super booking she barely got a response the majority of the time.


----------



## ErichZann (May 20, 2015)

To think, there are some grown men who wear 'I'm a hugger' t'shirts.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



JDP2016 said:


> Why bother even asking someone to explain when you're just gonna write off whatever they say as an excuse?


I didn't ask anyone to explain. I stated that I was trying to figure that out myself, and found that she was never really a value to the company in the first place, outside of mimicking the inflatable wavy arms and drawing in the young demographic by wearing multiple colors and a cute Hugger shirt.

The treatment she's getting isn't holding her back. That treatment is because she's holding herself back.

Fandango is actually a perfect example. He's getting TV time. He's the star of that tag team. Guess what? He probably feels he hasn't been given the opportunities he deserves...but, despite that, he's making the best of what he's got, and entertaining us.

When I was an editor, I wasn't giving out articles to those who couldn't write. They were pissed that they didn't get those opportunities to cover the big stories, but those same writers weren't showing me anything at all.

Yes, Charlotte was pushed into the women's main event scene just like that, but let's be real: she's far and away better than Bayley, and it made sense. Bliss went from a cheerleader in her early NXT matches...to a mini rock star before she was sent over to the main roster and worked to get the crowd into the palm of her hand.

Call a spade a spade. Bayley is just Bayley.



Strategize said:


> Both Alexa and Charlotte get super armor, not exactly a good comparison.
> 
> Funny because when Alexa was on Smackdown without her super booking she barely got a response the majority of the time.


Bad excuse. What about Roman Reigns and his super booking?

The comparison wasn't exactly me saying she had to be them. She just has to have talent. Bayley is no Sasha, either, and I really don't like Sasha Banks (at least as a face).


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Real Deal said:


> I didn't ask anyone to explain. I stated that I was trying to figure that out myself, and found that she was never really a value to the company in the first place, outside of mimicking the inflatable wavy arms and drawing in the young demographic by wearing multiple colors and a cute Hugger shirt.
> 
> The treatment she's getting isn't holding her back. That treatment is because she's holding herself back.
> 
> ...


So basically you're saying she should be able to make chicken salad out of chicken shit? That's just a bullshit excuse for the woeful decisions they've made for her, it goes both ways. Are you part of WWE's creative team by any chance?

You know it's fucked when her feud with Charlotte was more about protecting Charlotte for absolutely no reason rather than making Bayley a star. Shit was so blatant it's unreal.

And no, Charlotte is not "far and away" better than her, even though yes, Charlotte is better.
There's are still areas however where Bayley has her beat.


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Mra22 said:


> Alexa is the greatest period. Bayley is garbage.


The greatest? As an all around package? Hell no.

Currently she isn't better than Charlotte, Sasha or Becky as a total package.


And don't get me started with some of the all time greats, Mickie, AJ Lee, Paige, just to name a few.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

The problem here is not Bayley being untalented. Its her disgraceful character. She is a decent enough wrestler, and her mic work is not good but thats largely due to her character.

Her character comes across as a female Eugene. That is never something that will get over anywhere outside the weird, borderline cringey environment of NXT. They need to stop presenting her like she has some kind of mental retardation. The whole gimmick is just embarrassing. 

They owe Bayley to let her change her character and try something new.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Sasha Banks said:


> The greatest? As an all around package? Hell no.
> 
> Currently she isn't better than Charlotte, Sasha or Becky as a total package.
> 
> ...


 Paige an all time great? :ha 

Holy shit standards for women's wrestling must be low if Paige is ATG worthy :lmao


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> I have heard this few times. WTF? How the hell she is female Cena if she can't talk?


The kids love her and that's what counts. 

- Vic


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Sasha Banks said:


> The greatest? As an all around package? Hell no.
> 
> Currently she isn't better than Charlotte, Sasha or Becky as a total package.
> 
> ...


If Charlotte is so great why did her face run in 2015 fail? If Sasha is so great why are so many hating her face run and are wanting her to be a heel again? Becky hasn't shown she can be a heel and couldn't even go with Alexa on the mic. If Mickie is so great why is she getting crickets? I'll give you AJ and to a lesser extent, Paige.



Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Scholes18 said:


> Bayley is a victim of NXT being a third brand rather than it being developmental as it was intended.
> 
> In NXT they told her story in full. We seen her from a long shot, to fan girl to champion. They then debut her on Raw and it's just Bayley the former NXT champion who likes hugging. There was no reason to invest in her if you haven't seen her journey to the top previously. In fairness they did try and have her cut promos about being a fan, but nearly every babyface wrestler now tells the same "I wanted to do this my whole life" that it's lost any meaning.


It's worse because she went backwards. She's now 100% fangirl again, then she went from fangirl to fangirl with some leather and gold in her hands sometimes. All she ever does is cut promos about being a fan, and it flops, it gets really fucking annoying, and they're terrible because every diva skips promo classes at the PC apparently.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Sasha Banks said:


> The greatest? As an all around package? Hell no.
> 
> Currently she isn't better than Charlotte, Sasha or Becky as a total package.
> 
> ...












She's better than all of those that you mentioned so deal with it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Alexa Bliss is already FAR better than Paige.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Her initial interview on RAW Talk was the beginning of the end. Lita and Booker T made her look like an idiot with the most basic questions. "If you're admittedly average in all aspects, then how are you the best?" summed her up perfectly. "Bayley's Career Suicide" is an appropriate title, because it all went downhill from there. She then proceeded to come out every week and cut the same cringeworthy promo about being a 12 year old fangirl. Sasha did it for like 3 weeks, then stopped when she realized no one wanted to hear that outside of shoot interviews, especially from the once most evil heel in the company. 

Bayley needs to lose to Alexa, have Nia beat her ass so badly she gets written off television, spend a solid month in the performance center for promo class, and reboot her character while we get a quality feud between Sasha and Alexa.*



JDP2016 said:


> If Charlotte is so great why did her face run in 2015 fail? If Sasha is so great why are so many hating her face run and are wanting her to be a heel again? Becky hasn't shown she can be a heel and couldn't even go with Alexa on the mic. If Mickie is so great why is she getting crickets? I'll give you AJ and to a lesser extent, Paige.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


*Blaming creative for Bayley's failure to perform, while simultaneously blaming Sasha for her face run not being as great as her heel run is completely hypocritical. Sasha's gimmick is not nearly as effective as a face because it was specifically designed for a heel character. Even Alexa said on Talk is Jericho that she sucked as a face, so this idea that she's a greater total package than Sasha based solely on her successful heel run is contradictory to your premise.*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Ace said:


> Alexa Bliss is already FAR better than Paige.


Alexa is a shitty wrestler so no


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

It's hilarious that most of the anti-Bayley argument is "It's not WWE Creative's fault - she just has a shit gimmick!"

Completely contradicts your own argument. The things that Creative have done with the character since the move to RAW have really not helped get her over with the majority of the adult fans. They are focusing too much on making her relatable to the young fans that wish they were up there in the ring. They haven't portrayed a serious side to the character as yet, and that is causing a problem with adults being all that interested in the character.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Best thing they can do for her is write her off tv after Extreme Rules. I wish they didn't even bother with a rematch since she's already been pinned by Alexa twice. It doesn't even have to be an injury angle. I'd keep her off tv for the entire Summer while someone else plays jobber to the heels. Let Bliss and Sasha go at it every week for the whole summer. Sasha can win the title from Bliss at Summerslam and after the winning the rematch Bayley can comeback with a new gimmick and turn heel on Sasha. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

as crazy as it sounds I do believe she is Raw's best woman face right now so I mean lets be real here the faces Sasha who IMO personal opinion just seems like a bitch and naturally unlikable, Mickie James who is old though I'm not opposed to a Bliss James feud,

and Dana Brooke who lets be real hasn't done a whole lot period 

so people can hate on Bayley all they want though at this present moment she still is Raw's best face and she's still relatively new and still learning

I think Bayleys alright I prefer Alexa though Bayley is still good


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

joesmith said:


> as crazy as it sounds I do believe she is Raw's best woman face right now so I mean lets be real here the faces Sasha who IMO personal opinion just seems like a bitch and naturally unlikable, Mickie James who is old though I'm not opposed to a Bliss James feud,
> 
> and Dana Brooke who lets be real hasn't done a whole lot period
> 
> ...


Nah. Sasha is the better face and has always been. People around here may hate her face character and want her to be a heel, which is a stupid opinion at this point, but she is clearly the better face right now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Who cares if she gets booed, I thought any reaction is a good reaction :mj4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Nah. Sasha is the better face and has always been. People around here may hate her face character and want her to be a heel, which is a stupid opinion at this point, but she is clearly the better face right now.


*Now it's a stupid opinion for wanting the greatest heel of 2015 to be a heel? :mase*


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Iron Man said:


> Who cares if she gets booed, I thought any reaction is a good reaction :mj4


 :reigns2

this whole thing about who's bad at being a face seems to be an epidemic in the wwe. they all seem to be varying degrees of bad at it. it's much easier to be a baddy for some reason. they get to have all the fun.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Now it's a stupid opinion for wanting the greatest heel of 2015 to be a heel? :mase*


If Sasha turns heel that leaves Mickie, Bayley, and Dana as the only faces. Who wants that? 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Miss Sally said:


> She was just over on NXT because of some weird male fans and a few kids.


This.

I doubt she has any adult female fans and non-basement dwelling internet geek male fans in her fanbase.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

* This thread marks the official turn of Wrestling Forum on Bayley. The rest of the IWC should follow. *


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Sasha and Bayley are WOAT. But at least Sasha is still getting face reactions.


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

If they were to ever turn Bayley heel, they could essentially keep her character the same but just add tweaks to it and it would be like Dorky Kurt Angle / Delusional & Corny NXT Bo Dallas.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



JDP2016 said:


> If Charlotte is so great why did her face run in 2015 fail? If Sasha is so great why are so many hating her face run and are wanting her to be a heel again? Becky hasn't shown she can be a heel and couldn't even go with Alexa on the mic. If Mickie is so great why is she getting crickets? I'll give you AJ and to a lesser extent, Paige.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


- Being 5'10, trying to be a sympathetic underdog and the fact she's not very good on the mic will do that.

- People clamour for prime NXT, which is why people want heel Sasha again.

- Becky has been a babyface her entire main roster run. Alexa's whole schtick is run down babyfaces on the mic and they aren't allowed to get a proper rebuttal. It's just like Trish Stratus and Aj Lee before her. When they were on an even playing field like Talking Smack it was much different.

- Mickie was a 3rd tier star in wwe, it's easy to forget her.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Skyblazer said:


> - Being 5'10, trying to be a sympathetic underdog and the fact she's not very good on the mic will do that.
> 
> - People clamour for prime NXT, which is why people want heel Sasha again.
> 
> ...


- Why does every face have to be an underdog that gets beat up? 

- There is no need for heel Sasha now that Alexa is on Raw. Do you want Mickie, Dana and Bayley as the only faces?

- I thought Mickie was a legend? That's what I kept reading around here when she returned to Smackdown.


Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



JDP2016 said:


> If Charlotte is so great why did her face run in 2015 fail?


For some reason it doesn't shock me at all that you're able to accurately identify the flaws in Bayley's booking and how it hurt her, but seem to be blind to the same with Charlotte. 

I've tried to come up with someone that has came into the wrestling business being pushed to a title really fast that came from a prominent wrestling family that was accepted by the fans as a babyface. It's not fair to dig too far back into history as the lineage was pretty easy to hide back then if they chose to. Look at the struggles Roman has had. Hell, look at the Rock. One of the most gifted entertainers to ever grace the human race. He was rejected as a face. He's the closest examples I've come up with as he was pushed quick and he was pushed as a generational wrestler. If you can name me one I'd love to hear it. 

Then there's the fact that she was still struggling on the mic. We all know a face needs to have pretty solid mic work and so does creative. What did they do? They put a weak mic worker in a situation where she's getting her dead brother tossed in her face in front of thousands of people. Not to mention that she's a head taller than the most of the women's division which didnt help her cause in gaining sympathy. 

As dumb as they have been with Bayley they were even dumber to try Charlotte as a face before she gained the crowds respect.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Oh, Bayley... How should I even start this? :angel First and foremost, Bayley should've never won the Raw Women's Title on some random episode of Raw (I liked the match however) and she shouldn't have also ended Charlotte's PPV Streak at Fastlane (LOL?). :goaway

Instead of having Bayley *CHASE* after the title and allowing her to have her crowning moment at WM 33 or SummerSlam 2017 against Sasha Banks, the WWE decided to go in RAW (no pun intended) and fuck Bayley out of her entire NXT gimmick as an "underdog." :cuss:

And, by the way... "_Omg you guys... So, umm... This has been my dreams since I was a child living back in San Jose, California. I seriously couldn't have done this without YOU GUYS_." - Every Bayley promo on Raw










This is too adorable though. :aj3


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Now it's a stupid opinion for wanting the greatest heel of 2015 to be a heel? :mase*


I personally think that they are at a place of the lowest risk they've ever been at to turn her heel. 

Initially, they had to make the call between her and Charlotte as to who would be heel. They made the right call, imo. For the reasons I listed in my above post and plus Charlotte's age. Yeah, it forced Sasha to work against her strength but she made it work with the crowds. 

They made the wrong assumption that Bayley would be the savior and give them the chance to do it. Scratch that. 

Alexa fits the mold of a female babyface. She epitomizes the conventional standard of beauty. Women that are beautiful aren't treated the way good looking men are. Double stands like a motherfucker but it's how it is. Plus her greatest strength is her mic work. 

Sasha is the better heel of the two. Even in her interviews she comes off heelish. It's just her personality. As you brought to our attention in your thread about the TIJ interview. Alexa had no idea how to be mean. Lol. They'd be fools not to attempt the double turn when they feud. Which means I'm hoping against all hopes for a double turn on both Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



JDP2016 said:


> - Why does every face have to be an underdog that gets beat up?
> 
> - There is no need for heel Sasha now that Alexa is on Raw. Do you want Mickie, Dana and Bayley as the only faces?
> 
> ...


I explained why her face run didn't work. 

I don't want to see rehashes of NXT on the Main Roster, but i'm in the minority. 

It's not hard to get Mickie over. Give her feud wins and momentum and it will all fall in place.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Genetically Superior said:


> For some reason it doesn't shock me at all that you're able to accurately identify the flaws in Bayley's booking and how it hurt her, but seem to be blind to the same with Charlotte.
> 
> I've tried to come up with someone that has came into the wrestling business being pushed to a title really fast that came from a prominent wrestling family that was accepted by the fans as a babyface. It's not fair to dig too far back into history as the lineage was pretty easy to hide back then if they chose to. Look at the struggles Roman has had. Hell, look at the Rock. One of the most gifted entertainers to ever grace the human race. He was rejected as a face. He's the closest examples I've come up with as he was pushed quick and he was pushed as a generational wrestler. If you can name me one I'd love to hear it.
> 
> ...


The only issue I can remember with babyface Charlotte was giving her the title so soon. As champion she wasn't booked like a weak idiot the way Bayley was and they never took the title from her and gave it to a more popular woman. Charlotte may have struggled as a face champ but they allowed her to not only turn heel but keep the title and grow her character. But in Bayley's case the WWE was all "Ah shoot, Alexa is on RAW so lets give her the title as soon as possible, have her humiliate Bayley every week and watch the fans turn on her." We know she's gonna get demolished at Extreme Rules. They saw Bayley failing as a face and cast her aside for someone elsebut they didn't treat Charlotte that way. Maybe that's why I don't want to acknowledge any of Ms. Flair's missteps because WWE never gave up on her. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Nightrow said:


> This.
> 
> I doubt she has any adult female fans and non-basement dwelling internet geek male fans in her fanbase.


*NXT fans should never be an indication of a talent's popularity on the main roster. Those people will cheer anyone and chant "This is awesome" before a match begins. I think they're either high on drugs or trained to be supportive of the new performers to give them a fake confidence boost. *


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



embarassed fan said:


> *NXT fans should never be an indication of a talent's popularity on the main roster. Those people will cheer anyone and chant "This is awesome" before a match begins. I think they're either high on drugs or trained to be supportive of the new performers to give them a fake confidence boost. *


You've never watched NXT.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



JDP2016 said:


> The only issue I can remember with babyface Charlotte was giving her the title so soon. As champion she wasn't booked like a weak idiot the way Bayley was and they never took the title from her and gave it to a more popular woman. Charlotte may have struggled as a face champ but they allowed her to not only turn heel but keep the title and grow her character. But in Bayley's case the WWE was all "Ah shoot, Alexa is on RAW so lets give her the title as soon as possible, have her humiliate Bayley every week and watch the fans turn on her." We know she's gonna get demolished at Extreme Rules. They saw Bayley failing as a face and cast her aside for someone elsebut they didn't treat Charlotte that way. Maybe that's why I don't want to acknowledge any of Ms. Flair's missteps because WWE never gave up on her.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


She wasn't booked like an idiot, but she was booked to look like she needed Ric in order to win for months. She lost a lot on TV, but it was done in a way that helped her get over. I admitted that in a recent post. I would never try to say that over the course of her career that she hasn't been treated far better than Bayley. I was just addressing your question about why her initial face run was a failure. I also said in another posts that while mistakes were made with both of them that they corrected the issues with Charlotte while they continued piling the damage on Bayley. 

No one is trying to say that they gave up on Charlotte. They were very patient with her and it paid off big time. I'm sitting in this very thread defending Bayley. I hate that they've not stuck with her as I think she deserves it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Genetically Superior said:


> She wasn't booked like an idiot, but she was booked to look like she needed Ric in order to win for months. She lost a lot on TV, but it was done in a way that helped her get over. I admitted that in a recent post. I would never try to say that over the course of her career that she hasn't been treated far better than Bayley. I was just addressing your question about why her initial face run was a failure. I also said in another posts that while mistakes were made with both of them that they corrected the issues with Charlotte while they continued piling the damage on Bayley.
> 
> No one is trying to say that they gave up on Charlotte. They were very patient with her and it paid off big time. I'm sitting in this very thread defending Bayley. I hate that they've not stuck with her as I think she deserves it.


Wasn't she already a heel when Ric was helping her win matches? Heels are supposed to cheat and cheat big. Did Ric ever help her win as a babyface because that would be bad booking. Charlotte may have lost a lot... just not when it mattered and she had that ppv title match win streak that lasted over a year... as a heel. Remember that? 

And the reason why I mentioned her face run in 15 is because someone said she was a total package. I don't see that many people on either roster as a total package because of the way the company treats babyfaces it's almost impossible to be universally loved anymore. Some of these women are better suited as heels because of it, just my opinion. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



JDP2016 said:


> If Charlotte is so great why did her face run in 2015 fail? If Sasha is so great why are so many hating her face run and are wanting her to be a heel again? Becky hasn't shown she can be a heel and couldn't even go with Alexa on the mic. If Mickie is so great why is she getting crickets? I'll give you AJ and to a lesser extent, Paige.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk



Charlotte is a better all around package, she has the mic skills AND can go in the ring, in fact shes the best female wrestler on the roster and 1a/1b on the mic with Alexa. 

Sasha is still over despite god awful face booking AND can go in the ring, let that sink in, she hasn't even turned heel yet, once she does, there is no debate between her and Alexa. 

Becky Lynch is an above average mic worker and a far superior wrestler, shes been hurt by terrible booking, still one of the most over women on the roster. 

With Mickie, I was talking about the Mickie of old, not the current one (the dude was talking about all time womens wrestlers).


Take all of the above into account, and factor in that Alexa has never had to suffer with having to play babyface and has been allowed to play to her strengths and there really is no debate as to who the better all around packages are, its just a bad era to try be a babyface.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



JDP2016 said:


> Wasn't she already a heel when Ric was helping her win matches? Heels are supposed to cheat and cheat big. Did Ric ever help her win as a babyface because that would be bad booking. Charlotte may have lost a lot... just not when it mattered and she had that ppv title match win streak that lasted over a year... as a heel. Remember that?
> 
> And the reason why I mentioned her face run in 15 is because someone said she was a total package. I don't see that many people on either roster as a total package because of the way the company treats babyfaces it's almost impossible to be universally loved anymore. Some of these women are better suited as heels because of it, just my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Your words were "as champion she wasn't booked to look like a weak idiot". Just pointing out that as champion she wasn't booked to look as dominant as you're making it out. I don't disagree with your point about heels cheating. Of course I remember it. I was ready for it to end. It was hurting her more than helping her by the time it ended. It created a clear formula as to who was going to win which match in her feud with Sasha. Not good for anyone involved. Said many times that Sasha should have gotten a PPV win over her even if the endgame was for Charlotte to win the feud. 

I personally think she is the total package as I think at this point she could pull off a face run. Pure speculation at this point until we see if they let her try. I just refuse to hold that 15 run against her for the reasons I explained. No one could have gotten over under the circumstances she was placed in.


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Alexa Bliss is already FAR better than Paige.


Better talker sure. Not a better wrestler, even as a fan of Paige that doesn't think too highly of her ring work, Alexa is still not as good, and she still doesn't compete with Paige's popularity, especially not at her peak.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

embarassed fan said:


> * This thread marks the official turn of Wrestling Forum on Bayley. The rest of the IWC should follow. *


She had a decent run, didn't last as long as Enzo and Cass but still lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

annieadd said:


> Better talker sure. Not a better wrestler, even as a fan of Paige that doesn't think too highly of her ring work, Alexa is still not as good, and she still doesn't compete with Paige's popularity, especially not at her peak.


 What has Paige done on the main roster? Nothing, absolutely nothing.

Alexa's mic work > Paige's anything.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Genetically Superior said:


> I personally think that they are at a place of the lowest risk they've ever been at to turn her heel.
> 
> Initially, they had to make the call between her and Charlotte as to who would be heel. They made the right call, imo. For the reasons I listed in my above post and plus Charlotte's age. Yeah, it forced Sasha to work against her strength but she made it work with the crowds.


*I agree. At that point, Sasha was still red hot with momentum from Brooklyn and Respect. She was the most over person in the company without even being on TV. Meanwhile, Charlotte was stuck doing corny shit with Team PCB and it was ruining her mystique and aura. Sasha was immune to crowd rejection while doing corny shit with Team BAD, so they made the right call there. I'm still amazed that Sasha was able to stay so over for 6 months with nothing but heatless wins and silly segments. *




> They made the wrong assumption that Bayley would be the savior and give them the chance to do it. Scratch that.


*Right again. They've seemingly been sitting on Sasha vs. Bayley as the ultimate trump card when things go left,
and all it's done is make us sick of Bayley while unnecessarily halting Sasha's momentum. *





> Alexa fits the mold of a female babyface. She epitomizes the conventional standard of beauty. Women that are beautiful aren't treated the way good looking men are. Double stands like a motherfucker but it's how it is. Plus her greatest strength is her mic work.
> 
> Sasha is the better heel of the two. Even in her interviews she comes off heelish. It's just her personality. As you brought to our attention in your thread about the TIJ interview. Alexa had no idea how to be mean. Lol. They'd be fools not to attempt the double turn when they feud. Which means I'm hoping against all hopes for a double turn on both Raw and Smackdown.


*This is also true. Alexa has more than earned the respect of the fans with her excellent heel run. I have always said, since I first saw her in action on NXT, that she'd make the perfect face of the Women's Division because she has the total package outside of wrestling ability, which is ironically the last essential necessity for a postergirl in wrestling. I also agree with you on the difference of reactions towards good looking males and females, and it's really big of you to admit that bias exists as a Roman hater :reigns2. *


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Bayley is just boring af to me personally. Not hating on her, I can appreciate she appeals to certain demographics. But I only really connect with charismatic, immersive characters, it's why I end up stanning girls like Alexa, because they just have something about them. It's not even always explainable by examples, it's like dark matter, just there, talent. 



Rave Bunny said:


> Oh, Bayley... How should I even start this? :angel First and foremost, Bayley should've never won the Raw Women's Title on some random episode of Raw (I liked the match however) and she shouldn't have also ended Charlotte's PPV Streak at Fastlane (LOL?). :goaway
> 
> Instead of having Bayley *CHASE* after the title and allowing her to have her crowning moment at WM 33 or SummerSlam 2017 against Sasha Banks, the WWE decided to go in RAW (no pun intended) and fuck Bayley out of her entire NXT gimmick as an "underdog." :cuss:
> 
> ...


omg, Ariana, Alexa, AJ.










Nice to meet you.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

embarassed fan said:


> * This thread marks the official turn of Wrestling Forum on Bayley. The rest of the IWC should follow. *


Well I never turned on Bayley because never liked her to begin with.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Genetically Superior said:


> One more thing...those saying that Bayley can't go in the ring look about as incapable of objectivity as the hardcore Alexa haters that say she can't go on the mic. Bayley has not one, not two, but three matches that I consider to be classics. One of which I feel is the greatest women's match of all time. She also just took Bliss to her best match ever. Trash her mic work all day. Fair criticism, but these people saying that Bayley sucks in the ring just look like they have no idea what they're talking about. The exact same applies to when it's said about Sasha.


This. 

And WWE promos are scripted, and having a bad mic worker like Bayley have weekly promo exchanges with a good mic worker like Alexa is moronic. The booking and writing are more at fault than Bayley herself.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

RCSheppy said:


> Why do people always blame creative as a reason she's not succeeding on the main roster? She's been in the company for x amount of years, she's been in a top spot for much of those years. At this point in her career, she should be able to cut a believable promo and not sound like sputtering dork.
> 
> What point do we put some responsibility on the talent instead of "lack of creative direction"?
> 
> ...


Creative only has so much to do with performance. It's what the talent does with it that determines their fare. 

Miz and Ambrose make a full course meal with chickenshit and always have. They simply find ways to make the bullshit they're given entertaining. The Miz made parody vignettes a work of fucking art and Ambrose got a fucking plant over with the crowd. Hell, Jericho got a LIST over as hell! A list of papers! 

Now let's compare Alexa to Bayley. Alexa has only been in this business since 2013 and look at her! This girl is owning crowds without a stumble. It's called adapting which Bayley has failed to do which is very disappointing. While she can't 100% control the gimmick, but she can tweak it to make it better quality.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



3ku1 said:


> Bayley has flopped as it is.




Bayley didn't flop WWE fucked up her character and her...everything. They completely botched one of the most likable personalities in the company.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Bailey getting booed on Raw.*



Demandred said:


> Bayley didn't flop WWE fucked up her character and her...everything. They completely botched one of the most likable personalities in the company.


I wonder who it hurts more. The stars who are misused and fail to capture the sort of appeal they had in NXT, or Triple H who prides himself on helping people find their way to getting over, having to watch a 70 year old moron fuck up his creations like a bull in a china shop.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dell said:


> Bayley is just boring af to me personally. Not hating on her, I can appreciate she appeals to certain demographics. But I only really connect with charismatic, immersive characters, it's why I end up stanning girls like Alexa, because they just have something about them. It's not even always explainable by examples, it's like dark matter, just there, talent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I knew you and @Rave Bunny would be twinning as soon as you met :lol*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I said a long time ago, with a lot of disagreement towards me, that Bayley would not end up doing well on the MR. Her gimmick is not good for the fast paced, and ever changing crowds. It was good in NXT because things work differently there. You're in front of the same crowd a lot. She just doesn't have the character skills to be featured every single week & remain interesting.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Who cares if a bunch of grown men boo her? As long as she still has support from the kids and parents she will be fine.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Well... the main show crowd isn't full of retarded manchildren.


----------

